# Why Do People ?



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Keep asking the question:

"Where do I park the night before crossing the channel"

Why park here when you can cross that evening and park safely and free on French soil, with no aggro.

Heard it all before, Marine Parade, Canterbury P+R, camp sites, motorway services.

Is crossing in a morning so dirt cheap, that it requires nose to tail parking on a road :?: 

tony.........(bewildered of Ironbridge)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think for us in the past the problem has been that living 320 miles from Dover the traffic and travel time is so unpredictable that you either have to set of dead early and allow several hours for delays or you end up stressing about missing the ferry. 

Having said that, last year we decided to go over the same day and despite allowing extra time we ended up arriving at 15:59 for the 16:00 ferry (getting borded at customs didnt help) but DFDS still let us on. We were last on.

I think of the ferry companies are as flexible as this then I might just cross the same day again in future as staying in Dover is pretty grim.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd not dream of parking this side so I'm equally confused.
I drive around 280 miles and allow enough time for delays.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Keep asking the question:
> 
> "Where do I park the night before crossing the channel"
> 
> ...


Now look 'ere - if I can't find a space to park tomorrow night at Fort Philippe or Bergues, I'll know who to blame. :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

For 5 weeks, I don't care, only living 40 minutes from the shuttle. 1120 next Thursday, here we come. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We feel that the holiday really begins as soon as we get off the ferry at Calais. Never enjoy the journey down to Dover (180 miles - A1, A14, M11, M25 etc). Always a stress until we get into the line for the ferry. We liked the flexibility of the SeaFrance carnet tickets where you just turned up, so no problem if you missed the ferry.

DavidL


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I travel 260 miles, book the chunnel for 7 o'clock, invariably get there at 5, next train ALWAYS offered , in France just after 7, park in France, get changed evening meal at a local place, sorted, the holiday has started.  

tony


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well it's my turn next Friday but France is BIG, if anyone sees T33 CNO I always have a few drinks spare :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't, until the day after arrival, and I've visited Pidou :lol: 

tony


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Well it's my turn next Friday but France is BIG, if anyone sees T33 CNO I always have a few drinks spare :wink:


Me too 677MHW, say hello :wink: :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> I travel 260 miles, book the chunnel for 7 o'clock, invariably get there at 5, next train ALWAYS offered , in France just after 7, park in France, get changed evening meal at a local place, sorted, the holiday has started.
> 
> tony


I am about the same but book later but always managed to get over by 9 at the latest. Yjen it is to my mates for tea. The Black Bull.
Nice early start, that is after we have decided which way to go. :roll: 
My holiday starts when I lock the gates at home.
I do not wish to overnight this side, I may bump into one of you lot. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We don't do early, first trip to Auchan and brekkie, then on to Pidou, to stock up up drinkies :lol: then head left or right.  

tony


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ave U got a POI for Pidou :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.pidou.com/where_find_us/

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou...gs_l=hp....0.0.0.7906...........0.iW2HHBbp6is
Dave p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think it depends on your circumstances.

When we were working and on a tight schedule we would always rush down and get across on the same day of travel, have a good kip on t'other side and wake up refreshed for the long haul to whatever destination.

Nowadays we are not in such a rush and sometimes break the journey at Canterbury p&r and a nice visit to the city or stay at the Patrol monument for the evening looking over the channel, then get a ferry or tunnel across the next morning and just go less far until we stop for the night on the other side somewhere. Have to say though, never fancied Marine Parade or whatever you call it now but can understand people using it after a particularly long drive and arriving knackered and getting their heads down for a few hours before the ferry, nothing wrong with that.

Sometimes we do similar in reverse and stay over after the crossing back to UK breaking up the journey and have a leisurely drive back home the following morning.

Different people, different circumstances and all that.

Pete


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Transmark looks best 7 day 24 hrs 8O why go to cite europe :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Back of the net!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> (bewildered of Ironbridge)


At last we have it confirmed in black and white..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

And from an unimpeacable source even Gemmy can't argue with.. :wink:

.....................Until he's had a couple of bottles of Pidou's finest. 

PS I agree with him on the crossing time bit, but it doesn't bewilder me... :wink:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We don't like overnighting on Carparks, Roadside's or Aires.
We have been campers for most of our lives an for us Camping means pleasant surroundings, grass, flowers, rabbits frolicking in the dew early morning birdsong etc etc. 
So on Sunday we stay at Black Horse eat in the pub of the same name then on Monday morning roll down the hill to the port thence to Dunkirk and wherever the weather takes us. Menin Gate Monday night.

Each to his own. Enjoy
Steve


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Transmark looks best 7 day 24 hrs 8O why go to cite europe :lol:


This one ? - Linky


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tony*

Tony,

Two of us once left Manchester at 3pm on a Sunday afternoon, arrived in Toulon, via Eurotunnel, 7am Monday Morning. We did it in a very powerful Van (sounds like that blonde German Chick off Top Gear!). Thats about 15 hours.

Five of us did the same trip in back in 1990 in a Citroen AX, took us 3 days. And that was fast compared to some.

But we were lucky in the Fast Van. With a combination of BBC radio 2, TMC and a little know how. The M60, M56, M6, M42, M40, M25 (anti Clockwise on this occasion). M26 and M20 were a breeze.

However, on one occasion, a leisurely breakfast, the wrong traffic info from Radio Kent and no Police organisation. Meant a trawl from Folkestone to Manchester of TEN fecking hours. Most of which was spent on the M20. And I felt more sorry for those going in the opposite direction on holiday in a car.

Things change Tony. I once parked on Marine Parade, now apparently, we can't?.

What may be okay in September to Grey Top and Baldy, may be no use to Lettuce and the Children in August.

And we are often talking about France here. Where the EU funding helps builds an Autoroute to the Soleil or Les Blanche Stuff today. Where in the UK we can only dram for 63 years for <this> Bypass. I am drifting now........

The best and most up-to-date info is always the best.

Trev


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We go out Friday evening, we always book for around 23.00 and arrive around 21.00, this saves panic driving, get straight on next tunnel crossing - into Cite Europe, then wake up nice and fresh for travel next day. 

If we have more time and are heading towards top end to drop down then we go to Bray Dunes which is around 40mins away. 

Doing this next Friday, got 10 days and still not sure on area to head for. :roll: weather watching at the moment. 

Techno did you ever reply to my message asking what web site you use to get your organised list, if you did I missed it  

Mandy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I did but I can't remember which thread it was.
If you click on "your posts" you should find the relevant thread and reply.
Unfortunately I make so many posts I have too many to look through :lol:

EDIT found it http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1419262.html#1419262


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

There was a discussion on outandabout live about this, with someone asking a simple question. Of course, as usual it developed into a slanging match between some of the regulars...... One reason why I don't post on there any more - very politely pointed out once that a regular was wrong, backed it up with fact and got flamed for it.

Back to topic - nice discussion on here about the same thing. We have done it once and stayed on the CC club site just up the road, which was quite good and set up for the early departers. If we did it again, I would probably do the same:

1) Come down the evening before in good time - I simply hate being late for anything and always like to arrive early 
2) with an early departure time of about 0600-0700 take a leisurely drive the other side to either get to destination or another leisurely stop over.
3) never forget that it is a holiday and the whole thing is designed to keep the stress of traffic/rushing for ferry time/parking on street to an absolute minimum

Horses for courses, as everyone is different but the above is my own choice. One interesting thing - I usually take the car through the tunnel for business trips, but arriving early at the terminal and simply parking there overnight looked like a workable plan, unless they don't let you in more than xxx hrs before the crossing


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All this talk about the holiday starting once we are in France.!!!!
What about us poor buqqers in France all the time.? We are not 'on holiday'. I'm quite jealous now.
Then there are the friends always telling me I aught to use my camper and go off 'somewhere'.? Where, why,...??

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't stand the M25, so we do that part of the journey in the late evening just to get beyond it, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I can't stand the M25, so we do that part of the journey in the late evening just to get beyond it, Alan.


Its often the M25 that does it for us. Teesdale to Dover at best in the van would be 5 and a half to 6 hours but it can take 10. I wouldnt be so bothered if you were allowed to just get the next ferry but I think you have to ring up and book it again or pay a charge (unless someone knows different). So you either end up hours early or making a mad dash like last year.

I like to get 600-700 miles behind me in the first 24 hours. Its a complete chore and I hate it. Im also not keen in that first drive through France or Belgium as its dull and just as long as the drive from Teesdale to Dover.

My holiday starts usually two days in!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The dort lives in Watford so we spend the afternoon with her.

We tackle the M25 & etc in the evening so we have no (extra!) stress about getting to Dover for a specific time.

Overnighting on Waterloo Crescent for a morning ferry just makes sense for us.

We used to take the evening ferry and o'night in Calais/Coquelles but after a few near misses due to traffic hold-ups decided that the stress was spoiling the start of the holiday.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As the M6, M25 are real pains, we travel on Sundays, outward and inward, never been sressed yet.  

tony


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Ray, why don't you book a turnaround return ferry. Come over on one, get the next one back! You would't have to endure the M25 like us, and then be on holiday in France like us. You could even time it for a Sunday morning car boot sale and take a pressie home for the wife. Forward planning. :lol: 
DavidL


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

duxdeluxe said:


> I usually take the car through the tunnel for business trips, but arriving early at the terminal and simply parking there overnight looked like a workable plan, unless they don't let you in more than xxx hrs before the crossing


I have turned up more than 2 hours early and been turned away on both sides of the channel.

They just flatly refused to even try and book me in.

On the odd occasions they have let me through earlier than that I've been given a crossing within the 2 hours anyway. The only time I have ever spent (or been able to spend) more than an hour of so in either terminal has been when there has been a blockage in the tunnel - worst was 6 hours at Folkestone with a coach load of passengers on the way to the Rhine valley. Finally got them to the hotel at 3am.

They only want you in the terminal long enough to spend some money.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

dalspa said:


> Ray, why don't you book a turnaround return ferry. Come over on one, get the next one back! You would't have to endure the M25 like us, and then be on holiday in France like us. You could even time it for a Sunday morning car boot sale and take a pressie home for the wife. Forward planning. :lol:
> DavidL


Thanks David.
Although we are on 30 mins from the ferry at Cherbourg and 30 mins from family in UK, the £250 to £400 cost of Brittany Ferries kinda negates trawling round UK boots.
But we do have one at Cherbourg this Sunday with 450 stalls and the best chips.!!!

Ray.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

morning all,

We try to leave West yorkshire on sunday morning about 6 to 6.30 am to miss traffic on a1 m11 and m25 Taffic does not start to build up till about 10 .am. to catch thearly afternoon ferry. Then down to pontd l,arche for early evening .


norm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Why m25*

M25. That's why we use hull over Dover when the price is right. But just booked out from Dover at £23.75. Cheapest hull crossing was £280.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Why m25*



teemyob said:


> M25. That's why we use hull over Dover when the price is right. But just booked out from Dover at £23.75. Cheapest hull crossing was £280.


 The hull crossing is our choice, its almost like amini cruise and only 1 hr from us . I have never acheived the prices you mention I think the last time 5years ago it was £500 and we take the dogwith us so its unfair anyway.

norm


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Stanner said:


> duxdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> > I usually take the car through the tunnel for business trips, but arriving early at the terminal and simply parking there overnight looked like a workable plan, unless they don't let you in more than xxx hrs before the crossing
> ...


we take our dog with us and have over nighted in the car park outside the dog check in building at euro-tunnel on the French side on numerous occasions without any problems! Although this year as a nod to austerity we going over on the ferry so may be joining those on the prom at Dover.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Why m25*



goldi said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > M25. That's why we use hull over Dover when the price is right. But just booked out from Dover at £23.75. Cheapest hull crossing was £280.
> ...


Cheapest I have obtained from POSL website was £75 weekend return with car.

£187 one way for motorhome, 4 adults with cabin.

Peak season coming up and last minute, so expensive.

TM


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> I travel 260 miles, book the chunnel for 7 o'clock, invariably get there at 5, next train ALWAYS offered , in France just after 7, park in France, get changed evening meal at a local place, sorted, the holiday has started.
> 
> tony


We do exactly the same, Gemmy! Doesn't feel like a proper trip until we get the other side.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hog*



Easyriders said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > I travel 260 miles, book the chunnel for 7 o'clock, invariably get there at 5, next train ALWAYS offered , in France just after 7, park in France, get changed evening meal at a local place, sorted, the holiday has started.
> ...


And it is a lot easier to drive on the other side too!

Especially on motorways where lane hogging is a rare event.

TM


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Remember those north of the border. Miles and miles to travel before you even get near to a ferry.

Our preferred crossing is Hull/Zeebrugge as we are only 4 hours from the ferry. However, when we book the Channel we often do a couple of nights at Oxford and then an overnight at Black Horse Farm CC site. Luckily we have the time and I hate being late for anything let alone a ferry. We once spent 4 hours stopped on the M6 and the next day 3 hours stopped on the M25. However, it didn't matter as we had all day to travel without missing the ferry. (We also had our own loo, unlike all those car drivers around us  ) 

In August we will travel to Winchester, do the overnight in the campsite have a leisurely morning then get the afternoon ferry to Caen - yes it's expensive but it's our treat to ourselves as we won't be going over for our usual 6 weeks in the spring.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We stayed on the parking lanes at Harwich (with their permission) so we could board promptly at 07.30. Its 250 miles for us so getting up at 2.00am to set off would seem fairly pointless :roll: :lol: 

We were fine. I jumped in the drivers seat at 0715 and....




....not a sausage. For a moment I thought that was us done for - I pictured us sat there long after the ferry had gone. Luckily it must have been a sticky contact in the ignition barrel (this happened on our last T4) as it fired up ok and hasn't played up since (stupid mentioning it now as its bound to now) :lol:


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Could I have some advice please...

This time round I'm doing all the driving and we want to see the tdf arrive in Tours on the Wed. I finish work 9am Tues....will probably leave Reading around 1pm and get to the chunnel mid-evening. Once in France, maybe push through Calais and south a bit. Sleep till 4am or so. Then 400km or so drive to Tours.

So, I'm trying to work out a couple of options for places to stay - will try and drive as much as possible Tues night but really depends how tired I am (I'm v.happy to drive on motorways/peages).
Would like an easy to find/safe to park place - we've never used an aire before, but happy to try - will buy the book next week.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we travel 300 miles to cross the channel

Can do it in one day, we always seem to on the way back

But why??

We stop half way then continue

Retired we have the time

Coming home is different I'm homesick and want there as soon as possible :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Aldra - I hate the journey back because I am sick of home!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Me I just love it

Love the time away, then suddenly just want to be home

To my family and my home and garden

Happens every time

And that's a big part of our holiday

That and the fact Albert understands, turns around and heads for home  

Aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*south west*



Suenliam said:


> Remember those north of the border. Miles and miles to travel before you even get near to a ferry.
> 
> Our preferred crossing is Hull/Zeebrugge as we are only 4 hours from the ferry. However, when we book the Channel we often do a couple of nights at Oxford and then an overnight at Black Horse Farm CC site. Luckily we have the time and I hate being late for anything let alone a ferry. We once spent 4 hours stopped on the M6 and the next day 3 hours stopped on the M25. However, it didn't matter as we had all day to travel without missing the ferry. (We also had our own loo, unlike all those car drivers around us  )
> 
> In August we will travel to Winchester, do the overnight in the campsite have a leisurely morning then get the afternoon ferry to Caen - yes it's expensive but it's our treat to ourselves as we won't be going over for our usual 6 weeks in the spring.


Have you moved from the south West then?

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: south west*



teemyob said:


> Have you moved from the south West then?
> 
> TM


Read the extra word after "South West" :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Why m25*



teemyob said:


> M25. That's why we use hull over Dover when the price is right. But just booked out from Dover at £23.75. Cheapest hull crossing was £280.


I have 200 odd miles/ four to five hours to drive to Dover or Folkestone.
Usually set off between 4 and 6 oclock in the afternoon. No problem, when we get down to the usual M11 M25 bottlenecks the traffic has gone.
No holdups on Thames crossing. 
Straight to Folkestone Booked in for 11:20 and usually offered earlier crossings. On return 10 in the morning crossing booked, arrive at 8 and straight over. by the time we are up to Dartford tunnel we have no holdups. Its all about timing.
Dave p Never in a rush nowadays.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

500 miles to the Tunnel for some of us Scots!! Think of the Irish though. They have two lumps of Water to get over! 8O 

AB13CHB..... Say hello anytime for a beer. (when stopped .. :wink: )


Alex B....


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Back to to the original post, it's irrelevant how far anyone travels, you are still going to turn up to park in the evening close to Dover, why? catch the boat / tunnel instead and park anywhere on the other side with space and security, and frites if so inclined :lol: 

tony


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

So what's the difference between overnighting on Marine Parade in Dover and Cite Europe in France?

Well for a start Marine Parade is level.


Pete 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And on the wrong side of the channel for an early start with a good nights sleep. On the level. Why sleep on the wrong side ?
Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Back to to the original post, it's irrelevant how far anyone travels, you are still going to turn up to park in the evening close to Dover, why? catch the boat / tunnel instead and park anywhere on the other side with space and security, and frites if so inclined :lol:
> 
> tony


Or a good evening meal in the Black Bull en Coquelles.
Dave p


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

So I travel down from the north and 4 hours later my £23.00p ferry leaves at 11.00am.

I have to leave at 6am and get up at 4.30am to catch it assuming that I don't get held up on the way.

Wake up smell the coffee what difference does it make where you overnight? You're still on France the following day!


Pete 8)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The coffee smells much better in France, so I don't need to wake up :evil: 

tony

ps Marine parade parking is illegal :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*space*



apxc15 said:


> So I travel down from the north and 4 hours later my £23.00p ferry leaves at 11.00am.
> 
> I have to leave at 6am and get up at 4.30am to catch it assuming that I don't get held up on the way.
> 
> ...


I would say because France has more space and more safer free parking places within a reasonable distance of Calais.

Unlike the UK and there are some resident issues with Marine Parade.

You can Still get £23.70 ferries at certain times or Tesco Eurotunnel. Eurotunnel saves us over a gallon of Diesel too over Dover!.

TM


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi All,

For me it is all about the minor stress of catching the tunnel on time.

If we drove down and then stayed on this side of the water, I would sleep badly due to worrying about missing our train. 

If I drive straight there and get under the water we can sleep easy, safe in the knowledge that time doesn't matter until we are due to return.

We then completely ignore this "logic" when returning home - stretching out the holiday by having one last night in France...

Each to their own


Regards,
John


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Throughout this entire thread I have asked myself 'why do people lecture to other people about where they should stay/stop and travel to via which route and that 

To me - motorhoming (beyond those that pick a two week window that needs sticking to due to work commitments) is about the freedom to take you anywhere you want to go . We have stayed at all sorts of wonderful places and seen great sights and experienced many things that we would not have seen or done on a package holiday.

Grab an 'Aires' book and a couple of guides from the library and get on the road  Stay on the harbour or travel over to France and camp with the immigrants  It would not make a chuffs worth of difference 

Paul (and Alison)


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

When my wife was working, her shift normally finished at 9.30 am, so earliest we could get away was 10.0. Driving from N Cumbria to the tunnel we'd generally get there by 6ish - but with a lot of scope for significant hold-ups. So to book a late evening crossing would have meant a stressful journey, and we generally stayed at Black Horse Farm CC.

Now she's retired, we can leave earlier and generally cross the same day we leave home, and have first night in France.

It all depends on individual circumstances - I don't see why that's a problem.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There is no problem, the original post ASKED why people parked on a road waiting for the next day when they could just GO. Is it the ambience of Dover that appeals or just the road.?

tony


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

barryd said:


> I think for us in the past the problem has been that living 320 miles from Dover the traffic and travel time is so unpredictable that you either have to set of dead early and allow several hours for delays or you end up stressing about missing the ferry.
> 
> .


Exactly why we dont cross straight away.
We get there up to half a day before just in case and stay at marine parade (our choice and we like it). We just slob about and chill out looking out to sea, eating seafood from the van on the peir but safe in the knowledge that we are there in time. And luckily for us this paid off as we arrived late one friday night for a crossing about 4pm on the sat. we woke on sat am to find the leisure battery was buggered. We had enought time to go to a battery place a few miles away and got another fitted quite quickly for a reasonable price. if we had been sitting in calais much as we like it there too, we would have had a far worse experience and paid through the nose....which is also what happened in Nov last year when the reg failed.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

apxc15 said:


> So what's the difference between overnighting on Marine Parade in Dover and Cite Europe in France?
> 
> Well for a start Marine Parade is level.
> 
> Pete 8)


We quite like dover. shopping complex and restuarant next door. 10 mins walk to town. Seafood to die for from the van on the pier.
Not that calias isnt nice as we stay there too when we cross.. but we dont mind marine parade either to be honest.

Phill


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> There is no problem, the original post ASKED why people parked on a road waiting for the next day when they could just GO. Is it the ambience of Dover that appeals or just the road.?
> 
> tony


But loads of people HAVE told you, and you're still insisting they should just GO. :roll:

Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I AM NOT INSISTING...............READ PROPERLY :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Just ASKED why?

tony


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> I AM NOT INSISTING...............READ PROPERLY :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Just ASKED why?
> 
> tony


OK, repeating your question after others have given several different answers detailing their circumstances and preferences. That seems fairly insistent to me but I accept you aren't actually insisting, just not accepting others' explanations of their choices.

Chris

Edited to take out a stray comma after I read it properly :roll:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Another reason i park in dover is all the agumentitve buggers are over in Calias :lol: Joking lads keep it loose


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I couldn't give a rats ass :roll: Merely a query :roll: :roll: 8O 

tony


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We decided to cut our holiday short by a few days and had arrived in Calais at 7pm after Eurotunnel telephone lines had closed in the evening. Faced with overnighting at Cite Europe against the advice of the Foreign Office we decided to just turn up at the checkin booth and get on the next available shuttle. Then overnighted on Marine Drive before travelling the 285 miles back home the next morning.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You'll have Gemmy after you Zozzer. 

The original question was concerned with the *outward *journey.

I see a fascinating new thread in the making . . . _"Why do people remain in France on their last night, when they could cross and stay on Marine Parade?"_

OK - so I forgot to take my tablets this morning. Is that a crime?? :evil:

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Strange OP !!

I believe people do what they do because it fits with their plans at that time.

We have overnighted in Marine Parade before now, as it was appropriate to do so at that time, working the previous day, so set off at about 8pm, got to Dover at Midnight, slept 6 - 7 hours caught ferry. simples

We now use the tunnel (Tesco vouchers), as I am now in control of my life (Self Employed) I ensure we finish earlier on the last day, leave home around 4pm - 5pm, tunnel at approx 10pm, straight accross sleep 6 - 7 hours in France, wake next day and travel. Simples.

No difference is there ? it's whatever fits for your circumstance.

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*question*

It is a repeated question to...

Parking Dover?


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We always book at Black Horse the night before then can take as much time as we want driving up the day before, like others it is at least 5 hours to the tunnel from here.

We like the flexibility of that, we might drop in and visit our 95 year old aunt if she is up to it or call at a shopping mall but 'having to be there by xxxx' doesn't allow us to do that.

We the get the 0750 crossing and if heading south get as far as possible day one, we are 'on the road' in France just after 9.30am and even if we did cross the night before doubt we would be up and away much earlier than that.

We do not use the Plymouth ferries because there is no electric hookup and no way of keeping the fridge cold, before everyone shouts just shop in France Lady Groundhog has very strict dietary requirements so we have to keep the fridge cold.

Whatever is your thing enjoy it! :lol:


----------

